

16 hours of coding... Stock estimating on live data - captaincrunch
http://173.203.58.79/scatter/sc.processtext.php

======
eclark
BAC, GS, and C seem like risky picks with legislation on capital hill.

It seems to favor tech and banking, is that just a bias for risk?

~~~
captaincrunch
Well, there are a bunch of keywords I look for, I tried to even them out.

I updated the site, with a bit of an explanation of how I did it:

<http://173.203.58.79/scatter/sc.processtext.php>

------
captaincrunch
I'll be adding buy/sell to this over the weekend. I'd appreciate some comments
on the picks! :D

~~~
captaincrunch
added: <http://173.203.58.79/scatter/sc.transactions.php>

